# Please share your BEST, "Country Potato Salad".



## Dboll (Jan 24, 2012)

Looking for a Potato Salad that is simular to Dolly's ( A Little BBQ Joint) on the way to Smith Point on Hwy 562, close to Double Bayou. For those that know about it , it's the best! Thank you!


----------



## waterwolf (Mar 6, 2005)

*Claydeaux's Red Potato Salad*

Claydeaux's Red Potato Salad

Red potatoes
Green onions ( 1 bunch)
Purple onion ( to your liking)
Celery ( 1-2 ribs)
Red bell pepper 
6 boil eggs ( no yolks )
Dill relish (3 tablespoons) 
Hellmans mayonnaise (use enough to coat everything) 2 cups est
Squirt of Yellow Mustard (I use very little mustard) 2 teaspoons 
Sour cream (6-8 oz)
Black pepper 
Salt

Wash potatoes and remove any bad places with knife,but leave most of the skins.
Boil potatoes and eggs ,covered in water till done,drain and cool 
Chop all veg's above and put in large bowl
Add Dill Relish,Hellmanns,sour cream,salt and pepper
When potatoes are cooled down add to veg's mixture
Gently mix/ fold all together 
Now add chopped Boiled Eggs 
Cool down in the icebox (frig)

All the above ingredients can be adjusted ( more or less)..and I prefer regular dill relish,,, not sweet dill relish. Watch the mustard.Hope it all works out for you.I will try Dolly's next time I'm in the area it sounds like a good place.Thanks

ENJOY LIFE BECAUSE YOU JUST NEVER KNOW.......


----------



## txdougman (Jul 12, 2005)

*recipe*

Oh my...gonna try this 1. Thanks Waterwolf. I just picked up 2 boxes of reds last weekend!


----------



## Dboll (Jan 24, 2012)

*Thanks Waterwolf!*

Sounds really good! I'm going to give it a whirl tomorrow.
Thanks again!


----------



## Charlie2 (Aug 21, 2004)

*Potato Salad*

Sounds damned good! I am going to try ti the next time that I make potato salad. Thanks for the recipe! C2


----------



## Dboll (Jan 24, 2012)

*??*

How many potatos are you using is this recipe?

Thanks!


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

Try the red skinned tater salad from super Walmart


----------



## waterwolf (Mar 6, 2005)

Almost a whole bag...guess its a 5 lb bag I buy..I seem to always have a few left over.


----------



## waterwolf (Mar 6, 2005)

I have boiled potatoes whole,,,but I usually cut them up first and then boil them


----------



## Red3Fish (Jun 4, 2004)

All potato salads are more or less with those ingredients.....the secret is tasting and adjusting them until it is juuusssst like you like it! Sometimes it takes 4 or 5 adjustments until it is just right! Like he said...be gentle with the mustard....you can always add more. 

Now for something a little different.....check out hot German potato salad!

Later
R3F


----------



## Charlie2 (Aug 21, 2004)

*German Potato Salad*



Red3Fish said:


> All potato salads are more or less with those ingredients.....the secret is tasting and adjusting them until it is juuusssst like you like it! Sometimes it takes 4 or 5 adjustments until it is just right! Like he said...be gentle with the mustard....you can always add more.
> 
> *Now for something a little different.....check out hot German potato salad!*
> 
> ...


I almost married this sweet thing thing for her hot German Potato Salad. I literally ate tons of it until she met another...(sob). sad_smiles C2


----------



## Red3Fish (Jun 4, 2004)

*I don't have a recipe for German potato salad.....I do it by "feel"but*

Boil a medium sized pot of red potatoes until done (2-3#). Take out and cut up in quarters or eighths depending on size. Bite size.

In a frying pan, cook 4 or 5 slices of bacon, on low so they don't burn, but cook until really crisp....drain on Scott towel and put in freezer. If ya cook on too high they will burn before they get really crisp. You want them so crisp they will crumble easily.

On really low, throw in 3 or 4 diced green onions in with all the bacon grease, green parts, white parts all of it 'cept the roots.

Dissolve about 1 1/2 teaspoons of sugar in about 1/3 cup of cider vinegar...mix til dissolved.

Take bacon out of freezer ( it crumbles easier in the freezer) and crumble up pretty small. Toss in with potatoes. Pour sugar/vinegar mixture over potatoes, pour bacon grease and slightly cooked green onions over potatoes, Toss.

That's it! Salt and pepper....maybe no salt, quite a bit of salt in bacon grease.

That is from memory, offhand, and measurements estimated. I don't really use or have a recipe.

This will get ya in the "ballpark".....adjust next time to what pleases ya. Serve while everything is still hot.

Later
R3F


----------



## waterwolf (Mar 6, 2005)

German Potato Salad always hits the spot,,


----------



## MrsTroutsnot (Sep 14, 2005)

Sounds great...

As a 'little' twist to change the flavor sometimes, I add 'Liquid Crab Boil' to my water while boiling my potatoes...A little goes a pretty long way.


----------



## spur (May 30, 2004)

geman potato salad my way 5lbs boiled red potatos not over cooked 1.5 lbs bacon cooked crisp.2 med onions diced cook unions in the bacon grease med heat 3-5 mins .drain bacon &onions on paper platewith paper towels.use1 quarter cup bacon grease 2third cup vinegar 1 third cup sugar in frying panover med heat to disolve sugar, vin bac grease add coarse grnd pepper kosher salt to your taste pour over potatos and mix well let stand for 20 min potatoes should be warm for the mixing process to absorbe the liquid mix . better rewarmed next day


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

That's pretty much the recipe we use except we use the egg yokes,and I never use celery.Just my hang-up.I prefer the regular relish too.I made some with horse radish spread,the kind that looks like mayo,instead of mustard,and would always make it that way if it was just for me.I make hot German potato salad a few times a year,and it is really my favorite.Goes so good with Fischers German sausage from Muenster.I Texanize it by putting grated chedder on top and sticking it in the oven to melt.


----------

